# Replace power cord on Kenmore Canister vac?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
Our puppy chewed through the cord on the old (13-1/2yr old) Kenmore canister vac (model 116.207120008). I was able to repair the cord, but I don't think the repair will last all that long, as the electrical tape will probably get chafed as the cord is reeled in. So I am looking into replacing the cord.
I checked with SearsPartsDirect and found the correct cord set. This assembly includes the cord and the reel, and costs $62.50. That is far more than I want to spend on this old machine, which is going to fall apart soon anyway, so I thought I could replace only the cord, and not the reel.

First off, I need the right cord. I believe that these cords are physically stronger than a standard SJ cord. When I repaired the cord, I saw lots of what looked like nylon fibers running through the cord.
I think the gauge of wire is #18.

Any ideas?

Thanks

FW


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

An appliance repair shop might have one in their "bone pile", or try at a pawn shop for one that you can cannibalize. 

or at any garage sale.

ED


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

PoleCat said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


Searched their site for my model # - struck out.

FW


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> An appliance repair shop might have one in their "bone pile", or try at a pawn shop for one that you can cannibalize.
> 
> or at any garage sale.
> 
> ED


Appliance repair shop? Don't have any except Sears nearby. Sears is worthless. Would standard SJ cord be OK? If I could get inside the cord reel, I am sure I can do the repair myself.

FW


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

KE2KB said:


> Searched their site for my model # - struck out.
> 
> FW


I would get a generic cord the same length and gauge and install it on the reel.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

KE2KB said:


> Appliance repair shop? Don't have any except Sears nearby. Sears is worthless. Would standard SJ cord be OK? If I could get inside the cord reel, I am sure I can do the repair myself.
> 
> FW


It is possible, but they are often designed for a specific manufacturer only.

First look on e-bay, for a cord, or an old vacuum to cannibalize the needed cord from. 

It is possible that you can get a working one that needs no repairs, and use your old one as a parts donor. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I just searched e-bay for vacuum cleaner power cord, it had 660  different listings, You can refine your searches there to a specific manufacturer. 

So I feel that they should have a listing for yours. 

ED


----------



## hwillson (Aug 17, 2020)

Depending upon the vacuum model, this maintenance can take somewhere in the range of 10 and 30 minutes to finish. Force line substitution is a fundamental fix for a wide range of machines and apparatuses, and eliminating the old line is consistently the initial step. I have the Kenmore 81614 canister vacuum and need to supplant the force string since it broke close to within the machine. I would took it for supplant and fit a certifiable one.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

" This assembly includes the cord and the reel, and costs $62.50. That is far more than I want to spend on this old machine, which is going to fall apart soon anyway, so I thought I could replace only the cord, and not the reel. "

- If you can see the end of this machine, why even bother replacing the cord?


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

It occurs to me that this cord might need to be very flexible, perhaps a so-called "rope lay". Otherwise the take up spring won't work.
What a hassle.


----------

